# HEALING THOUGHTS for TCBud!



## mojavemama (Mar 10, 2010)

Friday is the day our own wonderful TCBud gets her chest cut open, and hopefully, a worn-out valve replaced. I know we all want to wish her the best, and let her know we are thinking of her during the surgery, and while she's healing up. 

I wanted to put the "Get Well" wishes all in one place so she could access them easily as soon as she's feeling well enough to sit up. 

Heal quickly, TC, and hurry back with your fabulous Bud Porn pictures!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope all goes well TC. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 10, 2010)

TC have a qwik safe surgery + recovery...


----------



## leafminer (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey TCBud - I have been through something almost the same: bypass surgery.
I want you to know:
1. It is a very routine procedure these days.
2. Your quality of life will be amazingly improved afterwards.
3. You will probably be back at home three or four days after your operation.
4. You will not be suffering pain. Discomfort yes, pain just a little.

I even wrote a book about it, but if I tell you which one, you'll all know who I am, so ...

Very sincere wishes for a great recuperation.
- Leafminer

PS If you are as scared as I was, try listening to HEMISYNC music on headphones. There are tracks that are specially designed to take away fear and stress. See Bit Torrent ...


----------



## the chef (Mar 11, 2010)

Auto flowering healing TC!!!! Be talking to the big guy upstairs about good thoughts fer ya!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

TC...I love all that you contribute here...and will be praying to the creator to get you back to us safe and well....my prayers are with ya ma'am!

You have to get well soon....lol...you got alot of work to do soon!!!

I hope it all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey girl, my thoughts are with you.. 

If you think of it, have hubby come on and give us the good word.

We will be anxiously awaiting your return. Until then friend, godspeed.

~nvthis


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 11, 2010)

Keeping you in prayer TC,

    Put your head into a good place, try to cop plenty of rest,maybe even burn one should you feel ok to do so, but most of all remember that you are cared about, and we are missing you already. 

Maybe a little of that *GREEN MOJO* your way to get you back into flowering. 


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 11, 2010)

yes a very routine op these days nothing to worry about tcbud all the best with a speedy recovery.

t4


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 11, 2010)

My thoughts are w/ you TC - hope we all hear from you soon...


----------



## BBFan (Mar 11, 2010)

TC-
Many good thoughts going out for you.  The new season's coming soon, much work to do.  Hurry back Red!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 11, 2010)

Chat to you soon Tc 

eace:


----------



## Milo (Mar 11, 2010)

Best wishes! Get well soon! Spring is coming and you have much gardening to do.


----------



## umbra (Mar 11, 2010)

TC my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 11, 2010)

Praying for a fast recovery TCbud!


----------



## astrobud (Mar 11, 2010)

im not a doctor but i did stay in the holliday inn express last night, you will be fine. god speed and get well soon


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2010)

God speed tc


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 11, 2010)

God bless and have a speedy recovery


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

Tc you will be awesome dont worry gf!!!  you should go treat yourself today to a massage or pedicure!


----------



## cubby (Mar 11, 2010)

Rest, recover, and relax. We'll hold down the fort 'till you back up and ready to ride. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 11, 2010)

We are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers TC.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

Best wishes, tc, we'll pray for you, too.  Hope you have the medicinal brownies baked :hubba:.  I'm sure you'll enjoy them when it's all over


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 11, 2010)

With modern technology it'll be like a run through the carwash. Ok, not really. But our thoughts and prayers will be with you as you triumphantly heal quicker than they predicted! 
 Most of all take it easy, and get better!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 11, 2010)

Get better and feel well TC, my thoghts are with you.

Smoky


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 11, 2010)

TC, All the best to you! Fabulous surgeon, compassionate nurses, surprisingly good hospital food, and warm fuzzy's when you think of all your friends on MP! Here's a MM special for you.....
*(((((((HUGS)))))))

I was a cardiovascular tech, and have seen many wonderful advances in cardiology. I'm quite sure you will feel energy that you forgot could be possible once your heart is pumping perfectly with that new valve!  

:heart:   :heart:   :heart:   :heart:   :heart:   :heart:   :heart:*


----------



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice messages friends. TC knows how I feel. With all this GREEN KARMA how can she not come out perfect?


----------



## D3 (Mar 11, 2010)

All of our prayers & the good lord are with you.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2010)

My thought were with you before I even woke up this morning. All these wonderful healing thoughts will have to make a difference.
You are missed. Come home soon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 11, 2010)

Thought Prayers and best wishes your way *TC*


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 11, 2010)

recover fast girl. looking forward to yours and hubbys outdoor grow. God Bless tcbud

here befor you go in:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, Man, it's happening right now, and I am chewing my nails to the quick waiting for an update on how the surgery went. All these good wishes for her--she's gotta be doing GREAT! Right????!!!!!

I am not nervous, I am not nervous, I am not nervous...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2010)

Lighting a joint right now with Good thoughts and prayers heading TC way:joint:


----------



## the chef (Mar 12, 2010)

Come smoke some of my fire, my friend;
And we'll remember when.
Good times, good smoke, old threads..old mods,
and we'll remeber then!

When you see this You'll find out,
How important you are.
To us here in the u.s.a.,
and from those who post afar.

We think green thoughts, fer you and your grows,
We wish you all the best!
Take some time before your next grow,
and have a little rest!

So i say to you, my friend, Drink from that restfull cup;
But when you feel your fully awake,


*TIME TO BONG IT UP!!!*
a poem by -the chef


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 12, 2010)

When are we going to hear something?  Her surgery was today, right?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 12, 2010)

the first I heard of this... all the best for ya, TCBud


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 12, 2010)

pretty shure she said a family member would give us an update, here on MP. in the FGG, i think.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 12, 2010)

I am pretty sure TC's daughter is going to let MM know the outcome, then it gets shared with us.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2010)

She said her daughter would update us. I imagine her daughter is still with her. Maybe we will hear tomorrow..
Chef, love your words for TC. That was great. Thanks.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi All! I just got an email from TC's daughter that she made it through surgery, that all went well, and she was a real trooper!  

I have no other information--and TC did warn me that her daughter was a woman of few words, so not to expect any details. I'm just real glad she's doing okay. I don't know if she had to have the bypasses along with the heart valve replacement or not. I only know she's okay, made it through, and is in good spirits. She's a real positive soul, so I know she'll work hard to get better and get back to all her friends here!

I am SO relieved. I have no fingernails left to chew off. 

I just know she's going to be so touched by all the kindness everyone here has shown to her, and for the concern for her welfare. I'm going to copy and paste all the notes and email them to her daughter to give to her in the hospital. Thank you all soooooo much!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2010)

:yay: :woohoo: :woohoo: :clap: :guitar: :banana: :dancing: :woohoo: :yay:


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright!!!!!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks MM for the great news update! Now the hard work for TC, she will need to get up move around and have nurses popping in every time she starts to doze, LOL. 
:yay:  :dancing:  :yay:


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 13, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Thanks MM for the great news update! Now the hard work for TC, she will need to get up move around and have nurses popping in every time she starts to doze, LOL.


 
Yeah, the nurses will make her walk a bunch and sit up all day. No using the bed except to sleep in at night. I thought they were crazy when they told me that. I said "Nurse, will you help me up into bed?" and the nurse said, nope! You can sit in this chair until I come get you for your first walk! I thought I was in The Marquis de Sade Hospital!

But, as they will tell her; it's proven that keeping a patient upright in a chair and walking as soon as possible is best for healing and will prevent most occurrences of pneumonia, which is a very huge problem in recovering patients.

I wish her all the best and a speedy recovery! :clap: :ciao:


----------



## Irish (Mar 13, 2010)

hope your fine tc, and the surgery went well. take time to heal, and reflect now...hurry home...xxxooo


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 13, 2010)

What a wonderful group of people there are here on MP. I have been so touched by the love and compassion that strangers can have for each other. I'm proud to be a member of this amazing group, and TC will definately feel the warm fuzzy's that have been going out to her. Peace, Love, and GREEN MOJO to all. 
TC, get well soon sister
:heart:   :heart:   :heart:


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 13, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hi All! I just got an email from TC's daughter that she made it through surgery, that all went well, and she was a real trooper!


 



:yay:


I had no douts..please let her know we are all waiting for her return..not to hurry back as she needs time to heal.  But we are all so very happy she is fine. 


tcbud, this is for you and Hubby..:48:..I know he is more relaxed today


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 13, 2010)

Great news to start my day!


----------



## kaotik (Mar 13, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> What a wonderful group of people there are here on MP. I have been so touched by the love and compassion that strangers can have for each other.


strangers in once sense, family in another  

thanks for the update MM, great news. :headbang2:  look forward to your *healthy* return TC


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 13, 2010)

I had no doubt such a wonderful person would not have been taken, because she offers to much good here!

glad you stayed we all are! We love you!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Kaotic, that is what all of you feel like to me. I guess I just never expected it. I'm just touched at all the heartfelt concern and well wishes. I knew I was comfortable here, but with TC's surgery, it has become apparant why I love MP. it's because of "my new family". I wish TC could have a laptop or an Internet phone so she could read all of this, oh wait... The marvelous Mohave Momma is going to send to her daughter. 
*HI TC BUD, GET WELL SOON!!*
 :ciao:


----------



## 420benny (Mar 13, 2010)

WOOOHOOO! Never doubt the power of GREEN KARMA
Get well soon sister. I can hear her moaning about the food right now, lol.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 13, 2010)

I knew she would make it through she wants to grow that bomb diggity this summer too much not too!!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 13, 2010)

OH, you all are so wonderful it just brings tears to my eyes! We really ARE family.

Got this message from TC's daughter just a few minutes ago:
______________
"She walked this morning and looks amazing to be perfectly honest 

I am sitting here with her now in the ICU visiting.  She says to say to you and "No bypass! YES!". Love and Peace, -TCB

She should back at home Tue or Wed.  

Thanks also for telling me her friends left her messages.  It is really nice to know she is well loved."
_________
She will see all your messages as soon as she gets home. Her daughter only has her blackberry on her, so I'm not going to try to send all these messages. It will be a real treat for her to come home to them, though! 

You all are the greatest folks evah!!!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Ma'am..you are a peach!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 13, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> What a wonderful group of people there are here on MP. I have been so touched by the love and compassion that strangers can have for each other.


 
Strange names and unusual Avatar's.

Souls with no faces.

Yet joined in an unspoken way, a way only 'time served' will understand.

(No offence meant by that)

When you have been here longer and see past what you read, you too will understand 

Showing a brother/sisterhood when a member is ill is a natural collective of well wishes given without a second thought.

This place is special, very few see it.

eace:


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2010)

Very well put Hipster!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Mar 13, 2010)

Best of luck TCBud!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2010)

*TC sorry im late posting on here ,sent you a message our usual way 

all the best for a speedy recovery 

much :heart: melissa:evil:*


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2010)

Great news, thank you.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 14, 2010)

Goodmorning. What great news to see that TC is walking and looking good. Nice to know she didn't need the bypass with the valve replacement, that's big enough surgery on it's own! 
Hippy what beatiful words. You are a poet.
MM, thanks for everything. They say no news is good news, but it's so hard to wonder for any length of time. 
:heart:    :heart:    :heart:


----------



## BBFan (Mar 14, 2010)

Well TC- So glad things went well.

I know you said your daughter was a woman of few words, but the message we got through MM certainly said all that needed to be said.  Please thank her for us.

A very large sigh of relief could be heard across the MP boards!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 14, 2010)

I just can't say it enough---MP family, you are simply THE BEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Funkfarmer (Mar 14, 2010)

wwwhhuuewww. glad to hear  it went well. get well TC


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome news...glad it went well...


----------



## the chef (Mar 15, 2010)

TC my BUD! Heal well....Miss ya!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 15, 2010)

TC, glad your back on the safe side. 

How 'bout a nice round of applause for the MojaveMama?  You're simply great, sister.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 15, 2010)

Just thinking of you TCbud, and hoping for a speedy and complete recovery. :heart:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 15, 2010)

I had no doubt in my mind that she'd pull through this with out a hitch...she's a trooper!  Can't wait for ya to get back on line ma'am!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy St. Patrick's Day TC and all her friends.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 18, 2010)

HI TC & All:ciao:

Wow I'm so happy to hear that you're up and around after surgery, TC...  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery and hopefully we'll see you back in the garden and on MP soon.  Mad props to MojaveMama for keeping us in the loupe...

Sunny Thoughts 2u!


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 19, 2010)

Good News! Got a message from TCBud's daughter that TC came home yesterday and is doing well. I expect we'll be hearing from her as soon as she can sit up easily and start typing! 

She's going to be so touched by the outpouring of concern from all of her friends here on MP!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh That Is Good News!!!! Thanks for keeping us all up to date. Three Cheers for Mojave Momma keeping us all informed!!!   :yay:   :yay:   :yay:
TCbud, :woohoo:    :woohoo:   :yay:   :woohoo:
I'm so glad to hear your home!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome Home TCBud!


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Got some whiteberry waiting on ya TC My Bud!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay, sing it with me: She'll be coming round the corner when she comes, WooHOO! Welcome home TC


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 20, 2010)

ROFLMAO, Benny!  Now I'll be singing that tune all night long. 
I still have not heard from her, so I'm hoping she's healing up ok and not in too much pain. 

But I'm singing along with you!!!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2015)

There are tears in my eyes.

This thread was started by a wonderful friend here and it seems I never replied. The outpouring of love and well wishes is amazing. Many of you have moved to other forums, many have disappeared. I miss you all. I thank those who are still here and those gone for the kind thoughts and love.

If Mohavemama has passed on, I will see her in time. No, not soon, but soon. I miss you most of all my friend. I can not bring myself to pursue finding out for sure. Shrodener's cat you know? She will be in this broken and repaired heart forever.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 8, 2015)

Cheers tcbud :aok: 

Haven't met ya, but hello good sir. I wish you well!


----------



## Kraven (Aug 8, 2015)

:holysheep: I think TC is a female doc......just sayin'


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 8, 2015)

Pfff, see? Haven't met em lol  Thanks Kraven!

I'm sorry Miss / Mrs / Lady fellow.  :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 8, 2015)

> "Female Growers Group"



^^ Under her name... phew, I blew it!


----------



## Kraven (Aug 8, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## Kraven (Aug 8, 2015)

We all still luv ya doc


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 8, 2015)

tcbud said:


> There are tears in my eyes.
> 
> This thread was started by a wonderful friend here and it seems I never replied. The outpouring of love and well wishes is amazing. Many of you have moved to other forums, many have disappeared. I miss you all. I thank those who are still here and those gone for the kind thoughts and love.
> 
> If Mohavemama has passed on, I will see her in time. No, not soon, but soon. I miss you most of all my friend. I can not bring myself to pursue finding out for sure. Shrodener's cat you know? She will be in this broken and repaired heart forever.


 
Powerful post tcbud.

I was not here back then, but I'm sure MP was full of just as passionate, caring, funny and wonderful people it is now.
I KNOW mojavemama is/was a beautiful person!

and think tc, now she's "alive" in my (Shrodener's) box too 

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow, do I miss all these guys that posted in this thread. There is kinda a hole in my heart reading all those names and realizing how long it has been.

TC, you are still loved and wished the best forever. Isn't this a great reminder of Marijuana Passion.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2015)

Whoa, taking it back! Much love MP


----------



## kaotik (Aug 8, 2015)

tcbud said:


> If Mohavemama has passed on, I will see her in time. No, not soon, but soon. I miss you most of all my friend. I can not bring myself to pursue finding out for sure. Shrodener's cat you know? She will be in this broken and repaired heart forever.



whoa what?!? :stoned:
is this just a guess?  i truly hope you're wrong.  
off to bug G2P -i think their friendship went beyond these forums- if i can find her.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2015)

MP is the best Rose. 

Is cool about being called a dude or bro, some darn good growers are dudes.:farm:

Koatik, I m friends with Mojave on FB. She went dark late December. I refuse to look further. She is in another room, ready to pounce, ready to make us laugh.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 8, 2015)

i like that thought.
i can't find any recent G2P activity anywhere we used to both frequent, to ask.


----------

